# Beautiful 4 YO Purebred Golden in NYC



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful boy he is!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Did this guy find a home? Again, member in NY looking/wanting to get an adult golden.  See main discussion for thread.


----------



## The Frenzied Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes is Sonic rehomed? I'm looking for a golden and am willing to drive the 4 hours to get the right dog  Though we are technically looking to get on in March.. I emailed her but wondered if you know too?


----------

